# How old is my Jacobsen?



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a single stage 6hp Jacobsen my uncle gave me a few years ago. He said someone gave it to him in the 1970s. The phone number starts with a letter so I know it's old. The serial # is 3169 04429 and the model is H60 750 20B. It needs some work so I'm trying decide if its worth repairing. Thanks-Mark


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Mark,
welcome to the forum!

It's *probably* a 1973 model..
but dont really have enough to go on yet, to be certain about that..
any chance you could post some photos?
Sounds like you posted the model and serial numbers of a Tecumseh engine (H60).. If you are sure your uncle got it in the 70's, then its probably a 1973 model, (based on the engine serial number)..

On what part of the machine did you find those numbers?
If they came from the engine, that is helpful to know..but the snowblower itself should also have numbers somewhere, apart from the engine..
and photos would be a big help! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Photos would help. What work does it need and does the engine run, how well does it run ??
Is it worth fixing .... don't know until you give us some info to work with.


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not too good with my girl's iPad, so I'm having a hard time getting photos posted. I found a serial number on the machine. It is 52501 2527. The machine had a "newer" carb and a Honda recoil with an electric starter put on at some point. I'm sure the carb needs to be rebuilt/replaced and the auger tensioner pulley needs to be replaced. I've had the machine for about 5 years. When it runs, it moves an impressive amount of snow for a 6hp machine.


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Mark,
thanks for the pics! cool looking machine!

Now the only question is..Is it a 1963 or a 1973?
No one (that I know of) knows exactly when Jacobsen started making snowblowers..its an obscure enough brand that no one knows those details..(*someone* probably knows!  but that one person probably isnt on this forum..) If someone here does know, hopefully we will learn more about Jacobsens! it could happen..

Tecumseh put date codes on their engines..but unfortunately they didn't bother with 2-digit years! at the time, im sure no one thought it would ever be an issue..

You have a Tecumseh engine..your engine data:
serial# is 3169 04429 and the model is H60 750 20B.
contains a date code in the serial number, 3169.
That says the engine was made at Tecumseh on "the 169th day of a year ending in 3".
For Tecumseh, that could be 1963, 1973, 1983, 1993, and possibly even 2003.
In this case, based on the snowblower itself, we can be sure its only 1963 or 1973.

Tecumseh was making H60 engines in both 1963 and 1973.
I dont recognize your particular engine model: H60 750 20B.
The "H60" part is common and well-known, but the "750 20B" part is like nothing I have seen before..

I would say its 80% likely to be a 1973 model, and 20% likely to be a 1963..
Now we need to find out when Jacobsen started making snowblowers, and what their early 60's versus early 70's machines looked like, to be sure..(Or find an owners manual for the snowblower itself, which might have a date on it)

And this all assumes that the snowblower has its original engine!  but it probably does, considering all the paint matches..you are missing some engine cover, and belt cover sheetmetal though...Or did you just remove those to work on it?

Cool machine! quite unusual.

Scot


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is the way I got it. It has the original engine cover, but the recoil was replaced. My uncle said he got it in the early 1970s from NJ transit and it was "older" when he got it. It has a sticker on it from Ranken Hardware in Maplewood, NJ. It's worn off so I can't get a good pic, but the phone # is SO 2-1259. It's thing might be from the 1960s. Still has tons of compression.


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry last pic was upside down. Here's another. I think I have the rear engine cover around somewhere. Anyone want to buy this machine?


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

Pic


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Mark1703 said:


> I have a single stage 6hp Jacobsen my uncle gave me a few years ago. He said someone gave it to him in the 1970s. The phone number starts with a letter so I know it's old. The serial # is 3169 04429 and the model is H60 750 20B. It needs some work so I'm trying decide if its worth repairing. Thanks-Mark


==========================================

What you have, is called a Super Snow Jet Power Head. The tag numbers, make it a 1964 model. Not uncommon for them to buy Tecumseh engines, late in 1963, for the 1964 production year. 

I had to search through a bunch of Jake blowers, on the Jake site, until I found that it was a Snow Jet model, that matched the 52501 number. --- John


----------



## Mark1703 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It's amazing the machine still work at 50yrs old.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> ==========================================
> 
> What you have, is called a Super Snow Jet Power Head. The tag numbers, make it a 1964 model. Not uncommon for them to buy Tecumseh engines, late in 1963, for the 1964 production year.
> 
> I had to search through a bunch of Jake blowers, on the Jake site, until I found that it was a Snow Jet model, that matched the 52501 number. --- John


woo hoo! thanks John!
I didnt think anyone would know all this so soon..I shouldn't have doubted!  case closed then, 1964 model, (with the engine made in 1963..not unusual for the engine year and snow-blower year to not be exactly the same)..
(and the phone number also points to 1963, and not 1973)..
this forum is amazing! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

The phone number definitely puts it in the '60's, and so does the design- Only a few years ago I gave an Atlas snowblower to a neighbor, and the first time it was used was to clear 18" of snow off the driveway so I could get to work- I still remember that day, it was 1971, I was still in high school. The Atlas didn't look all that different from today's machines-- but that Jacobsen DOES! 

Cool that it's still around!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mark, you should add your location to your profile in the "User CP" so people have an idea where you're at.

It's all good metal and the picture shows it to be in relatively good shape. Would be nice to get some sort of cover over the belts just to keep snow out when you are operating to prevent any slipping. 

IMHO If you want to sell you should list it in the classifieds but I wouldn't get carried away on price thinking you have a collectable.


----------

